# Hurricane Ivan



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Now that it has begun it's onslaught on Cuba, it's only a matter of time before it glides its way through the Yucatan Pennisula and into the Gulf of Mexico, from there, forecasts have its trajectory slated to hit the Panhandle of Florida, which would bring it my way. Most anyone not living in a cave knows that the weatherman can't predict for squat what the weather is going to be like from one day to the next, much less a storm of this magnitude. It could just as well "swamp" Louisiana, but I, as well as everyone that can be affected by this Hurricane are making preperations. My area was a madhouse today much more so than usual.

So this goes out to all my fellow Unpleasant Street homies here in Florida: Spaulding, Raxl, Pete, Nefarious 1, lipstikgrl and anyone else who posts here that live in Florida...be careful guys. I hope we all ride the storm out and live to fight another day. Here's praying the good Lord will keep you all safe.-Sinister


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Pascagoula has been asked to evacuate... so I am going to have Phils Mom, brother, grandmother and best friend in our one bedroom apartment for the next few days... They cancelled school for the rest of the week, and hattiesburg looks like it's going to be hit hard. Sooo... I'm probably going to go stay with my mom in Starkville.

Be safe fellow southeners


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope all you southerners stay safe. I've heard from Raxl, and they're still without power from Frances, but they didn't suffer any other damage. Hope you all endure the storm.


----------

